# hybrids galore



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

Hit feeder creeks on Markland Pool 3-10 & 3-11. Hybrids are biting very well.
Got 16 Saturday (10 over 5 Lb.) and 5 Sunday. Also got some good white bass and snagged a 49 inch 16 lb 1 oz gar. Water Temp 38 degrees in main river channel, 45 degrees in creeks.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

fish-a-lot said:


> Hit feeder creeks on Markland Pool 3-10 & 3-11. Hybrids are biting very well.
> Got 16 Saturday (10 over 5 Lb.) and 5 Sunday. Also got some good white bass and snagged a 49 inch 16 lb 1 oz gar. Water Temp 38 degrees in main river channel, 45 degrees in creeks.


that 45 in the creeks is the key, isn't it? 
Great report, thanks!
LMJ


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

in a boat on on the bank, just curious?


----------



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

Fishing in a boat, concentrate on the mud line
where clear water from creeks meet muddy Ohio 
River water. Caught the fish on jigs.


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

You guys fishing those jigs on the bottom or in the upper part of the water column. also have you been going up in the creeks at all or just fishing that mud line. i fished for cats on monday in the cincy area with no luck all i had were some old frozen shad needed some fesh bait but i marked fish in a few spots that i thought were hybrids due to seeing a few bust on the surface.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

LMRcatman said:


> You guys fishing those jigs on the bottom or in the upper part of the water column. also have you been going up in the creeks at all or just fishing that mud line. i fished for cats on monday in the cincy area with no luck all i had were some old frozen shad needed some fesh bait but i marked fish in a few spots that i thought were hybrids due to seeing a few bust on the surface.


Hey LMRCatman, how you been!
Been to that hole on the LMR I met you at last year?
Smallies and even wipers will be through there any time now I'd think.
Need to break yak out from Smacktory and drift down there.
Good to hear from you!
LMJ


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I hit a creek mouth this morning for Sauger and got skunked. I tried casting around the mud line without any luck. From my past experience the water is still a little cold for the hybrids to be shallow? Or does someone else have a different opinion?
Cady


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

hey little miami jeff i am glad you wrote back but i think you have me mistaken for someone else. I dont think i have ever meet you. but hey whats up. anyway what was the deal with those hybrids you were gettin on the ohio i am tryin to hit it tom with this front moving through let me know. And yes i do love floatin the river.


----------

